# Need someone to plow in Plymouth & Hanover MA



## G.McNeill&Son (Nov 19, 2009)

Looking for bids on 2 commercial properties for complete snow management services.
Plow
De-ice
Shovel
Removal
Contact me for the work scopes
Thanks
781 760 5763
Shane


----------

